# 2014 sportsman 850 dies when rear goes under water



## johnny_popo (Aug 29, 2013)

Even when I'm hard on the throttle if my *** end goes under not even like rack deep it dies. Only thing I could think is too much back pressure when the exhaust goes under but I didn't think it would die when I was on the throttle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Any electronics under the seat? Put a little dielectric grease in them. Spark plug boots too. Not much just a Dab. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------

